# Logo Added



## James

Logo was designed by our member Oistrakh13's sibling.

We appreciate very much her excellent artwork. It will be used for some time.

Regards.


----------



## Quaverion

Are you going to fix the links up there so people can read them? They are very hard to see.


----------



## becky

Ditto to Quaverion ... maybe a brighter/lighter color?

Other than that, it looks really cool!


----------



## Daniel

Yes netscape and other browsers have problems with the new CSS skins. Try internet explorer, there it's fine.


----------



## James

Yes you guys, this is NOT going to look good in Netscape. Different browsers have differences in handling of codes.

Use Internet Explorer.


----------



## Quaverion

I have safari, so you should try that too. Also, no offense to anyone here, especially oistrach13 and his sister, but I'm not so sure that it goes that well with the site's design. Maybe if that border were not there, and there was no text on the picture, and just one picture instead of three, expanded to the width of the site, it would look acceptable until you found one designed specifically for the design for this site. Again, I hope nobody takes offense to this. I just think it could be a lot better.


----------



## James

Quaveron Please look at my attachment - is it the same page you see? this is what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Quaverion

Nope. It does look better concerning the links, and the image is lighter. Here look at this:


----------



## Quaverion

I can edit the html for this browser and IE if you want. No trouble at all. In fact I would love to help out if you want. I have known html for 6 years now, and feel at home with it as if I were writing in english.


----------



## oistrach13

that's not how it's supposed to look,

I just tried it with netscape, doesn't work well at all.

james gives very good advice: use internet explorer.

as for the banner (no offence taken at all), upon considering your suggestions,

the border could be taken care of, but I don't think it would be worth it, it won't make much of a difference.

as for the text, I think the banner would be quite useless without it, it would no longer be a banner, it would be a blue picture.

as for the three pictures, particulary that arrengement of two paintings with the photo in between, if they were to be changed, I think it would lose the balance and symmetry.

I think the best thing to do (other than using internet explorer), would be maybe to change a bit in the skin of the forum, maybe modify the blue used, perhaps modify the buttons, I don't know. that would be daniel and james' job


----------



## 009

Neat! :lol:


----------



## Quaverion

yeah, have you ever used safari? I used to be a die hard explorer user, but I have to say, Safari is the best browser I have ever used.


----------



## max

Oh, I thought I had posted this, but I guess I didn't...

Because the HTML isn't compatible with all browsers. It isn't possible to see the "Logout" link (which is very useful in some instances...)

http://www.solomusic.net/forum/index.php?act=LOGIN&CODE=03

use that....


----------

